# New 20 gallon long setup & running!



## SickenKitten (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi guys! This is a follow up from this post. A couple people had asked me to share pictures of the tank. So now that its all up & running here it is!

Oh! Please excuse the camera phone quality lol.




Its a weird angle, but I stacked a small cichlid stone cave wall.

*In the tank I have, 2 leopard danios, 1 serpae tetra, 4 neon tetras, 1 gold chinese algae eater, and 1 galaxy pleco.*

I'm happy to say my pleco is absolutely loving this tank compared to my old one. He used to just sit in this small cichlid stone all day and hardly even came out at night. He comes out all the time now after the lights are off and roams the bottom. He also digs a lot now too.

The volcano is supposed to bubble but my boyfriend plugged it in by accident before the tank was fully filled so I'm thinking he screwed up the motor or something. It wasn't worth it to me to pull everything up & fix though. I'm happy with it just lighting up red at night now.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful tank. Watch the pleco - mine kept uprooting plants when he got to be 4" or so.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good looking tank. What all is on the tank (filter, lighting,...)?


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

i like the setup...some good choices on your fish too, i'm a fan


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

The new set up looks great!


----------



## SickenKitten (Feb 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Beautiful tank. Watch the pleco - mine kept uprooting plants when he got to be 4" or so.


haha thanks! my guy is still under 4" he might even only be 3..but I will definitely watch that!



jrman83 said:


> Good looking tank. What all is on the tank (filter, lighting,...)?


thankyou!

The filter is an AquaClear 70. No special filter media other than what it came with. I have it set on the lowest flow rate to prevent too much of a current. The fish don't seem to be affected by it so I guess it's good! haha.

The heater is just an Aqueon 100 watt.

As for lighting.. I bought the Aqueon Deluxe Full Hood, I'm not sure on the wattage or anything, but it came with one 24" Fluorescent Bulb. I may change to a different bulb at a later date though.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

SickenKitten said:


> The filter is an AquaClear 70. No special filter media other than what it came with. I have it set on the lowest flow rate to prevent too much of a current. The fish don't seem to be affected by it so I guess it's good! haha.


I run an AC50. If you're bothered by rattling, let the impeller and housing "gum up" with bacteria and tank gunk. Also, you can remove the top and use plastic wrap so the top doesn't buzz.

I also have had great success using very porous sponge fitted over the inlet as a pre-filter - makes a great biological filter, reduces the flow so your fish aren't swimming for their lives, reduces buzzing by putting a heavier strain on the impeller, and prevents small critters (like my RCS) from getting sucked up. Plus my RCS love cruising the foam for any snacks.


----------



## mehran2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice tank setup!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks lovely. Not the same old thing. Simple but works.


----------

